# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Preparator / Skirball Museum and Cultural Center  Los Angeles, California

## JasonO

http://www.calmuseums.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=Feature.showFeature&CategoryI  D=2&FeatureID=1655

Preparator / Skirball Museum and Cultural Center
Los Angeles, California*Responsibilities:* Responsible for the safe handling, installation, and deinstallation of objects for exhibition; Preparation and fabrication of exhibition components including display cases, mounts, frames, pedestals and temporary walls. Installation of graphics, signage, labels and lighting; Work with outside contractors.

*Qualifications:* Experience in the preparation, installation and care/ handling of objects in a museum or gallery setting; Effective communication skills and the ability to work collaboratively; Ability to work well in both a team environment and independently; Ability to multi-task and complete projects in a timely manner; Knowledge of fabrication and production techniques and experience working with wood and machine shop tools preferred; Knowledge of audio visual equipment a plus.  Ability to lift and carry up to 50 lbs.

*Please send resume and cover letter to:*
Human Resources
Re: Preparator
Skirball Cultural Center
2701 N. Sepulveda Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA. 90049
FAX: (310) 440-4595
humanresources@skirball.org

----------

